# Log Splitter Cradle



## gpcollen1 (Sep 10, 2009)

I know this is the first site where I saw them mentioned.  I just purchased one to 'save my back' even though I am still ailing with a bulging disc at L5.  Figured it was time to make it easier on my back as I push 40 and am almost 1 year ahead on wood.  I liked this design the best...should be here next week...


http://cgi.ebay.com/24x-CRADLE-FIRE...in_0?hash=item3ef8577fab&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## smokinj (Sep 10, 2009)

is your splitter horizonal only


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 10, 2009)

smokinj said:
			
		

> is your splitter horizonal only




It's ok if his splitter is horizontal and vertical. That cradle comes off in 2 seconds if you want to split vertical. I have the same one, it works great.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 10, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I have one also, looks like the ebay seller has raised his price since I bought mine. 

Shipper


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think the cradle needs to be removed to use it vertical.

I went with the poor man's version.  All I did was to take off the stock outrigger from the operator side and sistered it up to the other side.


----------



## flewism (Sep 11, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> I don't think the cradle needs to be removed to use it vertical.
> 
> I went with the poor man's version.  All I did was to take off the stock outrigger from the operator side and sistered it up to the other side.



Me too, I made my own, 10 seconds to remove.  Must remove to go vertical


----------



## Scott in IN (Sep 13, 2009)

I got one from that guy on ebay for Christmas last year.  I like it just fine and it's a big help.  The only change I'd make would have been to mount it a little further toward the base plate as I don't split anything bigger than 19" (which is what will fit in my stove).


----------



## LLigetfa (Sep 13, 2009)

The end of my outrigger nearest the wedge lines up exactly with the end of the log.  I use it to gauge whether the log will fit my stove.

It does look well made but I wonder why it is set so low.  I would prefer it to be the same height as the top of the beam for the way I work.  If it is a two person operation, the lower height might be easier for the other person to set the rounds onto.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Sep 14, 2009)

My splitter is horizontal and vertical.  I prefer horizontal until I got to the mammoth oak rounds.  My rounds are stacked 4-5' high anyway so the first half off the pile, I do not even have to bend once.

I am not good enough with metal to make my own.  I did rig up some contraptions with pallets/wood that worked ok but portable they were not.  

This will save me some work for sure...


----------



## Scott in IN (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm sure you will enjoy it.  If I can make a suggestion to center the cradle between the baseplate and the ram instead of 6" from the base plate or whatever his directions say.


----------



## blel (Sep 15, 2009)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> smokinj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it held on with pins, bolts ? Why does it have to come off if vertical. Looks like it would clear everything.


----------



## Justin M (Sep 15, 2009)

I've been meaning to get one of those since last year.  I ordered one last night.  I'll let you know how it work when it arrives.


----------



## Justin M (Sep 28, 2009)

I installed my cradle and tested it out today.
Splitter prior to installation




The cradle




Installed




Side view




Operators view





It works well, and is easily removable in seconds for vertical operation.  If I could change anything I would make it so the cradle extends to the end of the beam.  I had a few splits fall off because of how it is held back from the end of the beam.  Overall I like it.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 28, 2009)

Do you feel it would be better mounted closer to the foot of the splitter? I would have mounted mine that way. I think its worth the money and see the seller has raised his prices since I bought mine. Have to give the guy credit for making something so simple and selling them on one of the worlds best market places.

Shipper


----------



## Justin M (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes, it would be better closer to the foot.  I mounted it as close as my splitters beam design would allow.  If you look in the last two pics you can see the bracing that prevents it from being mounted any closer to the foot.


----------



## Shipper50 (Sep 28, 2009)

I am sure you broke the welds that held the table on, but just thought I would check and see. Didn't see a pic where you had the table off to show it.

Shipper


----------



## Justin M (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes I broke the spot welds.  It mounts and dismounts very easily.


----------



## kevin j (Sep 28, 2009)

there was a guy selling them on ebay a year or two back, but the 'slats' were about 3 to 5 inches apart. Does the wood snag on the more widely spaced ones?
these are for moving wedge design, where the wood does not move. 
I would never run another one without some sort of shelf. I built a plywood slab 'temporary' to test and it helped so much it is on there 10 years later.


----------



## SWNH (Sep 29, 2009)

Justin M said:
			
		

> Yes, it would be better closer to the foot.  I mounted it as close as my splitters beam design would allow.  If you look in the last two pics you can see the bracing that prevents it from being mounted any closer to the foot.



Looks like you could attach a piece of plywood to the cradle to extend it even past the foot a bit.


----------

